# Male or female?



## Blackie54 (Mar 12, 2014)

How do I tell the difference, any pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

We have some great shots, and I can't find them.... Here is a little diagram that works though.  I will look for some more.

View attachment m_and_f-pic1.jpg


----------



## Blackie54 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have time, can the male flower be trained off to stop pollination to the female, an if so will the male produce THE.


----------



## Blackie54 (Mar 12, 2014)

Trimmed off.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> I have time, can the male flower be trained off to stop pollination to the female, an if so will the male produce THE.


 
 The short answer is no.  They can be trimmed off, but you would probably never get them all.  And no reason, males do not produce enough THC or other cannabinoids to warrant saving them.  They are good for pollen only.


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2014)

Keeping a male for anything other than breeding is a waste of time, space, nutrients and electricity IMO. Like THG said, they are good for pollen and that's it.


----------

